# Ricky Davis!!!!!!!!!!!!



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

ESPN has reported that Ricky Davis has signed with the Timberwolves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAVE have 15 days to decide, but things could be looking UP if the Wolves get a real athletic 2 guard for once, something they have never truely had before.


You may post links to appropriate articles in your posts, but you cannot post the articles in their entirety. You can quote from the articles, but do so sparingly. Remember, you agree in the Terms of Use to be held legally responsible for your own posts on BasketballBoards.net. Always credit the source when quoting from an article. truebluefan


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> ESPN has reported that Ricky Davis has signed with the Timberwolves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CAVE have 15 days to decide, but things could be looking UP if the Wolves get a real athletic 2 guard for once, something they have never truely had before.
> ...


Hopefully the Cavs dont match this offer but this would be great for the Timberwolves


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Cavs will match. This is the same deal Cavs were offering for the first 3 years. Only difference Cavs only wanted a 3 year deal. But I still believe they will match.


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't think the Cavs will match it. They said they didn't want a long term deal. 

Cavs were rumored to have offered a 3 year 15 million dolor contract.

Wolves offered a 6 year 34.7 milllion dolar contract so thats 3 more years and 4.7 million more dolars then the wanted to spend.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Both the Cavs and Minnesota offered Davis the midlevel exemption contract. Over the first 3 years I understand that to be about 15million dollars the final 3 years amounts then to 19.7 million dollars.

I still think the Cavs will match. Can't see them letting him go for nothing. But I guess we will see. By the way the Cavs have never let anyone go without matching. Of course past performance is no guarantee of future results.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I say get a sign trade deal with Wally and Davis.

*Wolves get Davis and Mihm/ or Boozer

*Caves get Wally and maybe Marc Jackson.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

As a Cavs fan in that type of situation I think I'd rather keep Davis. While Wally is a better player right now, he is unsigned and is already asking for alot more money than Davis will be getting paid (I don't believe he's worth it by the way). Davis has tremendous upside and I don't want to give up on Mihm just yet. He hasn't done much yet but I think that Miller being gone will actually be a help to him.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

From what I've seen of Davis, Minnesota would indeed be getting a competitve and aggressive 2 guard, something they haven't had since Rider.

I hope Davis goes to Minnesota in any way they can get him. He would help that team to the next level - out of the first round. They need someone aggressive in their guard ranks.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Newspaper believe Cavs will match

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/3888725.htm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Newspaper believe Cavs will match
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/3888725.htm


they should!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Cavs Match offer for Davis*

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plain..._standard.xsl?/base/sports/10299225623350.xml


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Cavs Match offer for Davis*



> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plain..._standard.xsl?/base/sports/10299225623350.xml


I swear to God Minnesota cannot catch a break


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

about the sign and trade comment. Davis can't be traded if the offer is matched(which it now has been) for 4 monthes i believe, and a full year if it were to the wolves. So that would not be an options. It really sucks that we didn't get him, he's got mad game.


----------

